# Push Hands



## East Winds (Jan 27, 2008)

Can't remember if Xue Sheng has already posted this clip or not. Either way it is a superb demonstration of Push Hands in practise and application. Wish I was half as skillful:asian:. Where does this guy fit into the Tung lineage Xue?






Very best wishes


----------



## arnisador (Jan 27, 2008)

Interesting to watch--more mobile than I usually see push hands being done.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 27, 2008)

East Winds said:


> Can't remember if Xue Sheng has already posted this clip or not. Either way it is a superb demonstration of Push Hands in practise and application. Wish I was half as skillful:asian:. Where does this guy fit into the Tung lineage Xue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He was Tung Ying Jie's oldest son and was a very good friend of my Sifu's

He is also "Tung Kai Ying" (older son) and "Dong Zeng Chen" father and "Alex Dong's" Grandfather.

And he was highly skilled


----------

